# But is it made of... wood? A 13.3g rimless shrimpie repository



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

FTS 7/14/2015









*Equipment*

Display tank

24"x11"x11" 13.3g Mr. Aqua rimless bowfront
Lighting

Custom LED array (click here for details)
CO2

TBD
Filtration

Koralia Nano 420
Sunsun HW-302
Substrate

Black Diamond blasting sand 60/40

*Livestock*

Fish

_Betta splendens_
_Panaqolus maccus_
_Paracheirodon innesi_
_Poecilia reticulata_
Invertebrates

_Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis_ var. blue
Plants

_Anubias barteri_ var 'petite'
_Echinodorus amazonicus_
_Ludwigia sp._
_Staurogyne repens_
_Taxiphyllum_ sp. 'peacock'


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

i would personally skip on the moss balls, and get some cool moss, maybe fissidens? Just my .02 cents on that. Pics! ( followed your link from nano-reef and surprise, i am also on planted tank & nr)


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, the balls tend to just get stringy if they don't move around in current, which this tank has little of. The AC30 doesn't seem to be filtering near its capacity, but the plants in it show some good growth! And I haven't even stuck the Amazon sword into the substrate yet, it's just been hanging since I put the tank together lol


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

i recently switched my failing shrimp tank (15g) to all sponge filters. I must say, i should have done this from the start. I will be re doing the tank soon. Looking at a 10w led flood light, and making it strictly a shrimp tank (started at as a planted tank). Leave the filter running till the sponge filters get established if you do switch them. PICS!!! (followed your link from nano-reefs, ironically we are both on the same sites)


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Only thing I don't like about sponge filters is the bubbling at the surface and the 'spray', but at least it isn't salt spray like in a marine tank. 

I took the guppy from my tank at work home for Christmas break (won't be back there til next week, so had to babysit him) and he's seeming at home in here, except my two cats have previously decided that the tank is their new water bowl and refuse to drink from their actual water bowl, and when they noticed him, they both immediately started watching him lol. They swat at him from time to time but very quickly realize OMG THERE'S WATER IN THERE and run off!


----------



## biogenetic40379 (Jan 19, 2012)

i run a glass top on my tank, so i don't get any splash outside the tank. Currently housing a birstlenose pleco in my 15g shrimp tank...kinda funny, he just hides out all the time


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

do you have a shallow rimless 80g reef?

opps nvm saw you had it in your sig.

nice plan!~


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Si.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

So revisiting this after almost two years lol. Not too much has changed. Still using the same filtration, though I added a Koralia nano for more flow, moar flow moar bettar. I've had a Sunsun HW-302 here for the longest time but never hooked it up. I've got glass lily pipes (with the 'violet' outflow) for use with it, and going to use an inline CO2 diffuser.

I've been debating CO2 for a while now. A while back I bought a Milwaukee 957 regulator, but I've read mixed reviews, so I'm getting rid of it. I bought a Concoa 212-3301 regulator on eBay for $72, just need to add a check valve, bubble counter, needle valve, and solenoid to it, so looking at less than ~$250 total. Looking at needle valves now, not sure which I should get, thinking Ideal 54-1-12? Not 100% sure, there are so many choices it is difficult to narrow it all down and locate the proper parts.

Right now the substrate is black diamond blasting sand, that'll be switched out to Caribsea Moonlight and Tahitian moon sand mix after I get some biofiltration media on the tank, don't want to remove it all since it houses the biofilter.

Plants, I haven't really added much. Just some anubias a few months back, Staurogyne repens, and my peacock moss all died out but is now coming back from some that I had sitting in a bucket, unlit and covered by another bucket, for six months. There is also some kind of stem plant that I got with the blue pearl shrimpies, I have no clue what it is but it seems to like the tank.

LEDs will be determined. Pretty sure it'll be a mix of warm, neutral white, lime, blue, royal blue, and violet, mix of Rebel ES and custom violets. Working with Dave at Nanobox now to figure out what should look best.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

The tank looks good! So does your reef, that LED is insane! Makes me want to start saving up.. Too bad SW tanks cost more than my car..


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

CluelessAquarist said:


> The tank looks good! So does your reef, that LED is insane! Makes me want to start saving up.. Too bad SW tanks cost more than my car..


The light is actually getting a little bit more insane 







































Also, in this tank's news, so I had a shrimpie decide he wanted to eat some algae growing on the HOB filter. He was up OUT of the water snacking. Never seen one do that!











This was the tank 12/6/2014









And 12/14/2014









And this was 1/3/2015




























So I did a MASSIVE trim. This is 1/7/2015, haven't taken any more recent pics.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Tank looks good, love the shrimp on the filter haha. Always have liked bowfronts


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Got my new light finished a little while back. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=840722



















































































PAR at 50% (lime at 12.5%)










This past weekend I put a SunSun HW-302 on the tank with a set of lily pipes. Once the thing was packed somewhat loosely with filter floss, flow is seriously cut back. I had to put a Koralia Nano 425 in the tank to keep flow where it needs to be.

It could also be from the lily pipes used - I could only get 13mm instead of 17mm. I know that it would kill the flow a little bit, but it can't be THAT much. Not sure if I want to get a 17mm set to see if I am hampering it or just get an HW-303. The only problem with 17mm lily pipes is that the inflow are usually ~30cm tall - too long for this 12" tall tank lol.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

New pics. Added a carpet of Staurogyne repens and some sort of stem plants. It has been raining here lately, and the ditches are beginning to hold water, so soon I'll have more of a local species of Ludwigia than I'll know what to do with lol.































Did I mention this tank is also the cats' water bowl? They downright refuse to drink out of anything else.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

jedimasterben said:


> Did I mention this tank is also the cats' water bowl? They downright refuse to drink out of anything else.


All 3 of my cats use my 10g as their water bowl, too. Who wouldn't love fresh, clean, fish flavoured water with a healthy balance of nutrients?  Makes for having to top off quite a bit every day, but it's not different than filling a water bowl.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

A bit of growth across the board, especially in whatever those green stem plants I have on the back and sides.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

the tank is really cool! I really like the dw you got  also what pleco is that? a clown?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

andrewss said:


> the tank is really cool! I really like the dw you got  also what pleco is that? a clown?


Thanks! It's really starting to come together!

And yes, the pleco is a _P. maccus_.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

So the tall stem plants have grown so much they're bent over to stay in the water, and the staurogyne is growing like mad. Not bad for no CO2 and a small squirt of several-year-old all-in-one ferts every couple of weeks


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

That fishy taste!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty significant growth for a low tech tank (no water changes, dosing a squirt of all-in-one ferts when I remember every couple of weeks, Excel once every couple of weeks, and topoff with RO/DI)





















No clue what this plant is, but I wish the rest of the leaves had this color!
































Growth progress

4/30/15










5/5/15









5/28/15


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

6/9/2015


















​


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool tank

The plant is Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' aka Hygro Sunset


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

FTS 7/13/2015









































New betta from yoshii! Super awesome! I know the glass is super dirty :lol:










The dust looking bits are from the golden pearls I just fed to the tank.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

I also pulled all the (class two prohibited, aka very, very illegal lol)_Hygrophila_ from the planted tank.































Moar baby goopies! The betta is snacking down on them, though!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

https://youtu.be/5NpJoBwACtk


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Uh oh did someone call the FBI on you?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

dru said:


> Uh oh did someone call the FBI on you?


:help:


Nah, it just grows WAY too fast for me to keep it, no wonder it's so invasive!! :biggrin:


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha yeah it doesn't really work in any of my scapes either 

Tank is looking great!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

dru said:


> Haha yeah it doesn't really work in any of my scapes either
> 
> Tank is looking great!


Thanks! I never thought it would look this good with so little time invested in it :biggrin:


----------



## BlueSky99 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice tank


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

BlueSky99 said:


> Nice tank


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Zaki (Jan 27, 2015)

So Nice Tank ..

How's current progress.. ?

Cheers


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Zaki said:


> So Nice Tank ..
> 
> How's current progress.. ?
> 
> Cheers


Whoops, sorry I missed you 

Tank is cruising along. The moss kind of took over lol





















I am going to be swapping the tank into a Mr Aqua 45cm cube in the next few weeks. The tank journal for that is located here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...-made-wood-mr-aqua-45cm-cube.html#post8819393


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Tank is in its final few weeks as I get ready to switch over to the new cube, which unfortunately after tons of plumbing and such still isn't ready lol. I'm in the process of collecting bettas for it, though!


----------

